# Twin Vee by Catamaran help



## FlyingFishing (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you guys ever heard of problems with the smaller Twin Vee?  I'm looking at a 17 foot and was wondering if there are any problems they have had in the past.  My buddy has a 19ft and I loved riding on it.  got anything?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing but good things.


----------



## wilslc (Oct 6, 2008)

*Twin Vee*

I have a 2003 19ft Baycat that I bought used.  You will be hard pressed to find a better fishing boat for inshore.  The ride is smooth and dry and I have had no problems with the boat.


----------



## FlyingFishing (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats the general idea i'm getting from everyone.  I hear they are great boats.  Hopefully this 17 foot will be as nice as the 19.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 9, 2008)

Did a search on The Hull Truth for info on Twin vee's.  

Specifically about 17's

Manufacturers of cat boats

I find it interesting this guy was considering a Maycraft he couldn't justify buying vs. a 17 Twin Vee and now take a look at what boat he owns.

Not that I know much about cat's but twin vee's seem to be the lower tier of the cat boats.  Read up on those things; there's more to it than just a boat hull that straddles the line.  There's a difference in displacement hulls and planing hulls and I'd imagine that's pretty significant to know.


----------



## dfhooked (Oct 12, 2008)

*twin vee's*

are great fishing boats. these things ride like a dream and are very affordable as well.


----------



## Paddlevan (Nov 27, 2008)

*Anyone else have a 17 or 14 i can look at locally ??*

Please PM me


----------

